# Yellow lab??? or hybrid



## gtphale (Oct 12, 2008)

Supposed to be a yellow lab, picked up three of them yesterday but i'm not so sure anymore. Seems to match up color really close with my red zebra's. Here's some pics.


----------



## jack lover (Aug 12, 2008)

Those look like real yellow labs to me cause i have a red zebra/yellow lab hybrid and it is more orange than yellow


----------



## tyrone (Mar 20, 2003)

Yes those are Yellow Labs.


----------



## gtphale (Oct 12, 2008)

Will they yellow up more as they mature?


----------



## zenobium (Jan 5, 2006)

Yellow labs can become really variable as they mature. Some become a very deep, rich yellow. Some take on barring. Some become black around the face. It just depends.

-Zen


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

No expert but they look fine to me so far.
Time may tell.
Yellow Labs are so often hybrids from way back in the hobby that I just can not say for sure.
Bred back towards the pure rare yellow lab type for sure.
They did hybridize with stuff called P.zebra in the past and have been bred back towards a pure species and that may be why my answer is so couched.
I am not sure there are any pure yellow Labs in the hobby so it is no crime to produce young from em.
If you want 100% pure for sure yellow Labs then it is back to the lake I think.


----------



## CichlidAddiction (Nov 8, 2008)

my yellow labs have have a real nice white in the dorsil and underbelly


----------



## BurgerKing (Jul 1, 2008)

They could just be a little stressed, my smaller lab has slight barring when stressed. I havent been able to find nice, high quality yellow labs in almost a year. Yours dont look to bad though, hopefully the barring goes away.


----------

